# Can anybody tell me whether this dog is a wolf dog?



## Hebe (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello all, 
I'm new here. I have a question regarding a dog that I may adopt either tomorrow or the day after. I felt in love with this dog when I saw his pictures on the shelter's website. They labelled him as "wolf hybrid", but I am not sure about this. I read a lot of info online and I think he might be just a wolf looking dog, maybe malamute mix or some mix, but I'm not an expert. I hope there are some people here who can help me to identify this animal. Thanks very much!


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

I think he looks like a hybrid. There's just something wolf-like to me sbout his stance and look. I highly doubt they would ever mismark a dog as a wolf hybrid purposely ad they are harder to adopt out. He's beautiful either way.


----------



## Hebe (Aug 10, 2012)

boxerlover876 said:


> I think he looks like a hybrid. There's just something wolf-like to me sbout his stance and look. I highly doubt they would ever mismark a dog as a wolf hybrid purposely ad they are harder to adopt out. He's beautiful either way.


Thanks Boxerlover. He's definitely beautiful. I will ask for more info when I meet him.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

boxerlover876 said:


> I think he looks like a hybrid. There's just something wolf-like to me sbout his stance and look. I highly doubt they would ever mismark a dog as a wolf hybrid purposely ad they are harder to adopt out. He's beautiful either way.


You'd be surprised how many dogs get mislabeled as Wold Hybrids. 

I'll see if I can get our resident Hybrid rescuers to ID this one.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

cshellenberger said:


> You'd be surprised how many dogs get mislabeled as Wold Hybrids.
> 
> I'll see if I can get our resident Hybrid rescuers to ID this one.


Oh wow, I would think they would just make it a husky mix so they would potentially be easier to adopt.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I have zero experience with wolf dogs but I will say this dog looks more likely to be a wolf dog than the majority of dogs posted asking if its a wolf dog. Odds are it's just a husky/mal type mix though.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I am by no means an expert, but that dog looks a Malamute mix to me. The last photo looks like part wolf, but the rest look like a GSD/Malamute mix. He is a cute though.


----------



## Hebe (Aug 10, 2012)

cshellenberger said:


> You'd be surprised how many dogs get mislabeled as Wold Hybrids.
> 
> I'll see if I can get our resident Hybrid rescuers to ID this one.


cshellenberger, it would be nice if your resident Hybrid rescuers can help me ID this one. I appreciate your help!


----------



## Hebe (Aug 10, 2012)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> I am by no means an expert, but that dog looks a Malamute mix to me. The last photo looks like part wolf, but the rest look like a GSD/Malamute mix. He is a cute though.


Ya, he's very cute. He caught my eyes right away. I will meet him in person tomorrow. Maybe I can get more info tomorrow. Thanks for helping!


----------



## Hebe (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks Dagwall. No matter what breed he is, I will probably take him unless the shelter requires a lot of things that we are not qualified because he is a wolf hybrid. It would be a lot easier if he is some kind of mix.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

He looks like a Malamute mix to me, but I'm no expert on hybrids.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Giant Malamute or a Malamute mix. No wolf at all.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Niraya said:


> Giant Malamute or a Malamute mix. No wolf at all.


This one of them. Haven't seen cindy2223.


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks like a good looking boy. There is one picture in which you see a hint of wolf but for the most part this boy is all malamute. Some of the malamute traits include the shorter legs, stockier muzzle, longer tail, pointier ears, wider build, etc.. I hope all works out and the adoption goes through, we have a 4 rescues ourselves and we love them all.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Look like a Malamute to me.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

All malamute to me! This boy needs to be brushed though. That blowing coat/needs a bath on him is driving me crazy. lol. As soon as I saw his face I was like oh mallie!! If you get him hehe come to me for mal questions!


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

This boy has been posted all over facebook with other people asking the same question. There does not appear to be any wolf in this animal, but mostly malamute if not all


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

This dog was also adopted almost a month ago.. 

http://mirandasrescue.org/node/420


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Karyn Garvin said:


> My first thought is a Malamute mix just by looking. I have always said that "Behavior Never Lies". Should you adopt this dog, you will know in a short order just how much wolf verses Malamute there really is.


The OP can't adopt the dog, nor could they when they posted. The dog was adopted July 17th.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Actually, everything you've described can be said for purebred Siberian Huskies as well. None of the things you've said are indicative of determining whether or not a dog is a wolf-mix or not.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

My Siberian stands bowlegged in the front and I can assure you that she does not require medical attention. I also know many siberians that stand this way. 

The difference here is that you said things that can be and are common in dogs and used it as a deciding factor to determine if a dog is a wolf-mix or not - when it is no where near that easy.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Mikalamp said:


> There are some ways to tell if he is a wolfdog (or has some wolf in him)
> 1- Look at his tail (wolves will almost always have a dark patch of fur approx 2-3 inches from the top of their tail- that covers their precaudal scent gland.
> 2- When he stands does his legs look 'bow legged'. Wolves will staned with their legs looking bow legged
> 3- When he walks does his back paw print fall into the front paw print (it will almost walk in a straight line..)
> ...


1.Maggie has the black patch and she is a malamute
2. She will walk almost in a strait line when we hike.




Mikalamp said:


> Purebreed Siberian huskies will not be bow legged. See attached photo (Unless they are in need of serious medical attention)
> 
> -Wolves have *webbed feet* skin that is attached between the toes
> -Wolf pups are born with solid black paw pads


maggie has the webbed feet and was born with solid black paw pads. 

So that can't necessarily prove the dog is a wolf because Maggie is pure malamute.

I agree with ceara, some cases of listed is shown in malamutes or Siberians. My friend has a low content wolf hybrid like 10% and rest is Siberian you can't really tell he is a wolf by what you stated but he is big.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Mikalamp said:


> -Wolves will have NOT have back dew claws
> -Wolf pups are born with solid black paw pads


Toby doesn't have back dewclaws, and neither does bubba. I know for a fact bubba has no wolf in him, and i'm 99.99999% sure toby doesnt either. Don't most newborn pups have black paw pads?

I don't know if those are the best indicators of a wolf mix.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Mikalamp said:


> There are some ways to tell if he is a wolfdog (or has some wolf in him)
> 1- Look at his tail (wolves will almost always have a dark patch of fur approx 2-3 inches from the top of their tail- that covers their precaudal scent gland.
> 2- When he stands does his legs look 'bow legged'. Wolves will staned with their legs looking bow legged
> 3- When he walks does his back paw print fall into the front paw print (it will almost walk in a straight line..)
> ...


This info is untrue, just because a animal would have the dark patch of fur (precaudal gland) does not mean there is definately wolf in the animal. There are breeds of dogs that still have the precaudal gland but it is a non working precaudal gland. You will see quite a few northern breeds still having them, along with the Ridgebacks and more.
Also like others have said dew claws dont mean anything either, no wolves will not have them, but there is also pure blooded dogs that will not have them. Along with pure dogs having black pads and so on.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

yay cindy you came in!!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I would not call the "wolf" bow-legged, I would call it cow-hocked.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

so... cowhocked means high content wolf? so my border collie(fully pedigree'd, and I personally know a large portion of her family) who is cowhocked and has webbed toes, she is actually a wolf dog? good to know! lol, most breeds have some of those traits you mentioned. cowhocks are common in working border collies, who were bred to move in a similer fashion to wolves when they hunt. webbed toes are common in a LOT of breeds, my JRT/Pom mix has all black pads, pretty much every northern breed I have ever met has the dark patch on its tail lol


----------



## Mikalamp (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello everyone-
I would like to appologize. My daughter was on here. She likes to beleive she knows everything about wolfdogs. Her older brother rescued two and she wants to beleive her female husky mix is one (she was feeling left out). I have talked to her about this and i'm going to monitor all her replys to threads! I appologize again if she offended anyone! Thanks for your understanding!


----------



## careilly319 (Jun 12, 2021)

**** said:


> Hello all,
> I'm new here. I have a question regarding a dog that I may adopt either tomorrow or the day after. I felt in love with this dog when I saw his pictures on the shelter's website. They labelled him as "wolf hybrid", but I am not sure about this. I read a lot of info online and I think he might be just a wolf looking dog, maybe malamute mix or some mix, but I'm not an expert. I hope there are some people here who can help me to identify this animal. Thanks very much!
> View attachment 36140
> View attachment 36141
> ...





ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> This dog was also adopted almost a month ago..
> 
> http://mirandasrescue.org/node/420


We rescued we thought to be fluffy Husky, DNA turn out 3/4 HUSKY1/8 Pyrenees1/8 wild species (wolf?) he is so lovable and a bit shy of strangers, never aggressive 💓


boxerlover876 said:


> I think he looks like a hybrid. There's just something wolf-like to me sbout his stance and look. I highly doubt they would ever mismark a dog as a wolf hybrid purposely ad they are harder to adopt out. He's beautiful either way.





**** said:


> Hello all,
> I'm new here. I have a question regarding a dog that I may adopt either tomorrow or the day after. I felt in love with this dog when I saw his pictures on the shelter's website. They labelled him as "wolf hybrid", but I am not sure about this. I read a lot of info online and I think he might be just a wolf looking dog, maybe malamute mix or some mix, but I'm not an expert. I hope there are some people here who can help me to identify this animal. Thanks very much!
> View attachment 36140
> View attachment 36141
> ...


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This is a nine year old thread, and the original poster hasn't been back since the day they made this thread, so I'm closing it to further replies. Feel free to start your own thread, or join in any of our current discussions!


----------

